# help for broken blood vessel from labor...



## bellababy (Jul 30, 2005)

I gave birth on Tuesday to a beautiful baby boy-- all natural!! I only had three pushes, though they were really hard and long... The day after he was born, I noticed a red, bloodshot spot on the white of my eye, which has gotten worse over the past day or so.

I assume it's from the pushing-- like a broken blood vessel (?) Is there anything I should do to 'fix' it or make it go away, or just leave it alone?


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

sounds like a conjunctival hemmorhage, babies can get them too from being born. It should go away on its own with time.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

:


----------



## seekermage (May 18, 2005)

yep basically a broken blood vessel and it will go away with time. I not only broke blood vessels in both the whites of my eyes, but all over my face. It was horrible! But within a week everything was back to normal Thank goodness!


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

what others said. I blew a blood vessel under my eye and walked around looking like I'd been socked in the face for a week or two. It went away w/o anybody doing anything.


----------

